# Dry Stack in Cold Climate



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

he did 2 layers dom,reread post 13


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh when he wrote house wrap and felt he meant one layer of each? I thought he meant that the house wrap was felt. Not sure about other areas but in Ont you can't have an asphalt based WRB under stucco (so i also surmise adheered veneer) I believe that you could have felt below the Tyvek tho


----------



## Holman (Sep 28, 2010)

House wrap, THEN felt, the felt was actually adhered to the wire mesh, first time I'd seen that, anyone else used this?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I always went with double 30lb felt till the code required grade D 60min.

I betcha in the future, we'll be rolling or spraying on our house wraps,...as in from a can, like the waterproof, breathable masonry coatings I use :whistling

If the inspectors around here don't see this designation on the paper, the proper stops, partition and weeps,...they insert their foot in you can and laugh whilst filling out the red tag.

Any of you guys tried Perma lath yet?,... or are using rain screens?

With all the damage I find under exterior renderings today, one can only surmise the future is bright with re-work :cool2:


----------

